# Aqua Low tech Discus « 350l



## fabian

Setup:

- Created: 01.09.2009 
- Dimension: 160 x 47 x 47 (cm)
- Liters: 350 (L) 
- Lighting: 4T8 X 37wts JBL 
- Filtration: JBL e900 + JEBO 839
- Substrates: Sand silica, laterita, Mbreda Amazonia 
- CO2: Cilinder pressurized (1bps)
- Temperature: 30ºC

Fauna: 
03 Discus 
02 Ramirezzi gold
10 Danio choprai
05 Ottoncinclus sp
05 Shrimp ghost

Flora: 
Taiwan moss 
Spiky moss
Eleocharis vivipara
Valisneria nana
Anubias nana
Bolbitis heudeloti
Microsorum Narrow leaf
Microsorum windelov
Tennelus amano


----------



## Jdinh04

Very nice symmetrical layout. Clean and organize stand too by the way, that's the way to do it!


----------



## andrecardoso

Adorei !!!!!!!


----------



## JapanBlue

Está ficando muito bonito!!!


----------



## Kamon

I love this!


----------



## MiKlo

Nice tank and your stand looks very organized!!


----------



## JACK SOBRAL

THE BEST FABIAN
Ficou irado essa montagem Fabian, lembra as montagens da ADA em tudo... muito profissional!!! 
Você utilizou que tipo de galho e pedra para esse layout?

Aquele abraço
JACK


----------



## krisw

Beautiful aquarium!


----------



## fabian

Thanks all comments.
I use wood grape japanese tree and rock from rio parana.
Best regards.


----------



## fabian

More pics





































And video (vimeo)


----------



## aquatic_clay

That looks amazing!


----------



## JACK SOBRAL

This aquarium is very beautiful!
The photos are a show the part, excellent, taken at the right time.
What do you think of the substrate Mbreda?

Congratulations Fabian


Hugs
JACK


----------



## bratyboy2

those discus are beautiful!!!


----------



## goddessjen

I love the tank...Beautiful discus. Bump for more pictures...


----------



## Big Dog

That is one very nice looking fish tank you have there. :flame:


----------



## fabian

Thanks all coments. 
Jack sobral:
The substrate Mbreda not bad ehhehe.
Everbody Best regards!

More pics:


----------

